# Airborne Dereliction - Severalls Asylum



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

Perhaps the most famous derp in the UK, once home to 2000 'patients' but now the old girl is slowly dying. There have been countless reports on here with a better history than I can ever do. I hope to show you a different aspect of Sevs. Please enjoy the music video below..


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 6, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful! I can't believe how smooth they fly. Music gives a good vibe too. I've subbed to your channel  Can't wait to see where your next fly by will be


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks Jim, should be embedded now


----------



## druid (Mar 6, 2016)

Brings the size of the site into perspective very nicely.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

yep at 400feet (my height limit) i couldn't it all in !


----------



## mockney reject (Mar 6, 2016)

Great footage steve, the place looks so much better with all the trees and shrubbery gone


----------



## mookster (Mar 6, 2016)

Beautiful footage, really looks different without all the trees.


----------



## smiler (Mar 6, 2016)

I knew the place was big but until viewing you post I didn't realize just HOW BIG, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Conrad (Mar 6, 2016)

Awe inspiring stuff. Very nicely done.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 6, 2016)

Very nice Steve. Gives her a completely different angle. I was half expecting to see a couple of explorers scuttling across the service yard.


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't usually like videos, but you nailed it with that one , expertly done


----------



## Gromr (Mar 6, 2016)

This is very cool! Was this done on a DJI Phantom?


----------



## krela (Mar 6, 2016)

Really great stuff Steve.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

I did look out for some Bones!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

Gromr123 said:


> This is very cool! Was this done on a DJI Phantom?



yep, Phantom 3 Advanced


----------



## tazong (Mar 6, 2016)

Really really nice - great that you put some nice music on top - really does add
to the whole thing
good job


----------



## HughieD (Mar 6, 2016)

Superb stuff...never been but want to now!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 7, 2016)

Just brilliant, you've got that really smooth!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Superb video I really enjoyed the different view.


----------



## King Al (Mar 7, 2016)

Always great to see a different angle to a place! Great work Steve


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 7, 2016)

Brilliant stuff, Id like to visit here


----------



## Rubex (Mar 8, 2016)

Steve, that's bloody amazing! I never realised how big Severalls was. Nice one


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 9, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Steve, that's bloody amazing! I never realised how big Severalls was. Nice one



yeah its a huge place, I got total disorientated the times I went !


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

I've looked at so many pics of this place having never been, and this just gives a very unique perspective of the place. So bloody huge! Good effort mate and thanks for sharing this!


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 9, 2016)

This is amazing! Did you shoot this on the camera that comes with the DJI 3 Advanced?


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 10, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> This is amazing! Did you shoot this on the camera that comes with the DJI 3 Advanced?



yep, all standard mate


----------



## ReverendJT (Mar 10, 2016)

Glad you managed to pull it off Steve, looking forward to watching later.


----------



## ReverendJT (Mar 10, 2016)

Glad you managed to pull it off Steve, looking forward to watching later.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 10, 2016)

That's a cracking video Steve and has made me really want to go back now


----------

